# Ford 4500 backhoe swing chains



## kestout (Feb 22, 2011)

Swing chains on Ford 4500 backhoe loosen. Acts like the cylinder that is to follow or be pulled actually tries to push. I don't see any leaks. How do these two cylinders work together? Are they each single action (pull)? Is there some type of valve between the two that may not be working right? Thanks


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I found the following comment on the internet, written by *Roy Suomi*:

"If you have a 3500 or 4500 or even a 550 with swing chains, there are no bolts that secure the cylinders in place. If the swing chain goes loose on you , there probably is a cylinder packing problem. The swing cylinders have only one hydraulic hose on each cylinder (single acting), on the rod end of the cylinder. They have a smaller hose on the rear of the cylinder that shifts leakage back and forth from 1 cylinder to the other. the cylinder merely sits into a pocket and the chain pressure holds the cylinder into the pocket. I have seen where the pocket gets broken out and the cylinder hose boss gets worn thru or broken off causing external leaks.To remove cylinders ,you will have to seperate the backhoe from the tractor. The top links must be raised up and with tractor hydraulic movement[ raising or lowering ] you can pull the tractor far enough away to pull the cylinders from the pockets. The backhoe will stand on its own if properly positioned and with wood blocks under center of the swing cylinder area.Don't pull away too far, hydraulic hoses don't like to be stretched .. "

HTH.

__________________________________________


Here are some additional comments from *Ecnerwal *

"Oh yeah, I've got tips.

You can get slack on the cylinders (without bleeding fluid) by a complex dance I described in a post last year after I figured it out, but now that I've shoveled the accumulation of dirt out of the underhoe I'd have to say that loosening (not removing unless you've really got things _clean_) the hose going from the swing cylinder into the combination valve is the easier way to get slack on the cylinder, if the underhoe is not full of filth. You may need to remove the tractor seat to get in there more easily. Remember that the hoses cross (left hose goes to right cylinder) You'll still need something substantial to pull with/on (or you could put an air fitting on the breather port and pump up the rear to move it forward, I guess).

Shovel out all the dirt you can get. It might be worth removing the cylinders (with the chain off just shove them backwards) to clean out under there better.

If your swing cylinders have breathers on them, upgrade to the "new style" connecting the breather ports with a hose - cheap at the hardware store, probably either not available or 10X the price from New Holland. Look in your parts book if you have one to get the idea. If you already have a hose, replace it if it looks iffy.

If the chain is not too far gone new pins can be made from 1/2" grade 8 bolts (long enough to have smooth shank for the required distance) - the heads need to be ground down somewhat, and then you set the head on an anvil or anvil subtitute and peen away with a ball-peen hammer until you've got it pinned. Or have your local blacksmith do it. If the chain is too far gone you might be better off buying chain from a heavy-duty industrial supply and transferring the end connections or having new end connections fabricated-the prices I've seen quoted on these half-chains will buy over 10 feet of similar-size chain on the open market...

Replace all the cotter pins. If the big pin in the middle has enough slack on the bottom put on a washer to give the bottom cotter pin a fighting chance (this may only be an issue if your swing post is as abused as mine has been).

If you are reinstalling old chains, it can't hurt to get them as clean as possible first. For lubrication, I'm undecided on whether to use the Ford suggestion to soak them in hydraulic oil or the bicyclist suggestion to cook them in paraffin wax (as a lubricant that will attract & hold less dirt than grease or oil will)."


----------



## kestout (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks, very helpful!


----------



## Oldgoldwings (Jun 30, 2021)

harry16 said:


> I found the following comment on the internet, written by *Roy Suomi*:
> 
> "If you have a 3500 or 4500 or even a 550 with swing chains, there are no bolts that secure the cylinders in place. If the swing chain goes loose on you , there probably is a cylinder packing problem. The swing cylinders have only one hydraulic hose on each cylinder (single acting), on the rod end of the cylinder. They have a smaller hose on the rear of the cylinder that shifts leakage back and forth from 1 cylinder to the other. the cylinder merely sits into a pocket and the chain pressure holds the cylinder into the pocket. I have seen where the pocket gets broken out and the cylinder hose boss gets worn thru or broken off causing external leaks.To remove cylinders ,you will have to seperate the backhoe from the tractor. The top links must be raised up and with tractor hydraulic movement[ raising or lowering ] you can pull the tractor far enough away to pull the cylinders from the pockets. The backhoe will stand on its own if properly positioned and with wood blocks under center of the swing cylinder area.Don't pull away too far, hydraulic hoses don't like to be stretched .. "
> 
> ...


I am helping my neighbor on his 550 backhoe, Question I have, how many links are supposed to be in the swing chain? TIA


----------

